# الغطاس وسر القلقاس



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*عيد الغطاس و سر القلقاس...!!*​عيد
الغطاس و سر القلقاس...!! 


"القمص مرقس عزيز
"















في عيد الغطاس
تمتلئ البيوت "بالقلقاس" وليس عبثاً
نأكل هذا الطعام بالذات في عيدالغطاس، فهناك
أطعمة كثيرة أشهي منه، لكننا في الحقيقة
نأ كل
القلقاس لأنه يقربنا من معمودية المسيح،
ففي القلقاس مادة سامة ومضرة للحنجرة، وهي
المادة الهلامية، إلا أنهذه المادة السامة
إذا اختلطت بالماء تحولت إلي مادة نافعة،
مغذية، ونحن من خلال الماء نتطهر من سموم
الخطية كما يتطهر "القلقاس" من مادته
السامة بواسطةالماء!.



- والقلقاس يدفن في الأرض ثم يصعد ليصير طعاماً،
والمعمودية هي دفن أو! موت وقيامة مع المسيح،
ولهذا يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "مدفونين
معه في المعمودية التي فهيا أقمتم أيضاً
معه" (كو 2: 12) (رو 6: 4).




- والقلقاس لا يؤكل إلا بعد خلع القشرة الخارجية،
فبدون تعريته يصير عديم الفائدة، فلابد أولاً
من خلع القشرةالصلدة قبل أكله، ونحن في المعمودية
نخلع ثياب الخطية لكي نلبس بالمعمودية الثياب
الجديدة الفاخرة، ثياب الطهارة والنقاوة،
لنصير أبناء الله.


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

احب ان ازود بعض المعلومات كمان لماذا البرتقال و القصب:







القصب والبرتقال
يمتازان بغزارة السوائل الموجودة بداخلهما ... رمز لماء المعمودية
عصيرهما له مذاق سكرى ... رمز لفرحة المعمودية ونوال مغفرة الخطايا

و أيضا كان يصنع من قشرة البرتقال بعد تقشيرة فوانيس يوضع بها شمع و هذا اصل فوانيس رمضان حاليا, حيث كان أجدادنا يحتفلون بقداس عيد الغطاس علي أحد المجاري المائية و كانوا يستعملون هذه الفوانيس للإنارة.

و ايضاً بالنسبة للقصب:

أما القصب كانوا زمان بيحطوا شمع فوقيه بيرمز لنور الروح القدس، ويدوقوا حلاوته، زي الإنسان إللي بيتعمد بياخد بركة المعمودية ويدوق حلاوة ربنا.



ان عيد الغطاس هو عيد الظهور الالهى (الابيفانيا) وقد نأكل القصب كنبات ينمو في الاماكن الحارة ،وربما يذكرنا ذلك بأن حرارة الروح يجعل الانسان ينمو فى القامة الروحية ويرتفع باستقامة كاستقامة هذا النبات(اقصد القصب)
نبات القصب ينقسم الى عقلات وكل عقلة هى فضيلة اكتسبها فى كل مرحلة عمرية حتى نصل الى العلو
بداخل القصب نجد القلب الابيض
والقلب الابيض مملؤ حلاوة 
فالمستقيم القلب ينبع من قلبه الحلاوة وكل المشتهيات
يذكرنا هذا النبات بضرورة العلو فى القامة الروحية وافراز الحلاوة من قلوب بيضاء نقيه،تعتصر من اجل الاخرين فتعطى شبعا.




و إضافة بالنسبة للقلقاس
يرمز للمعمودية فى زراعته
فالقلقاس نبات يزرع مغمورا فى الأرض ... والمعمودية هى دفن مع المسيح
والقلقاس نبات حى وهو مدفون ... والمعمودية موت وحياة
والقلقاس جسمه مغمور ولكن أوراقه الخضراء كأجنحة الطائر تظهر فوق التربة ... رمز حلول الروح القدس على شكل حمامة أثناء عماد المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل والمجهود

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1796741

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2010)

موضوع رااااااااائع
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2012)

رسائل عيد الغطاس للموبيل



​ 
كل سنه وانتم طيبين​ 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​ 


شويه مطر وعودين قصب وحلت قلقاس مع القداس يبقي احلى عيد غطاس​ 
----------------------​ 

يابطه طال البعد لكن القدر جمعنا، اخيرا على شربتك القلقاس هيدلعنا ،وباحلى عيد غطاس ربنا يجمعنا​ 
--------------------​ 

قربان فى صينيه ودم فى كاس ..،حزمه قصب وحله قلقاس .. ،فى عيد الغطاس ..،فكل عام وانتم بخير​ 
----------------------​ 

شويه مطر وقداس ،وعودين قصب وحله قلقاس ،يبقي احلى عيد غطاس، لاحلى ناس​ 
----------------------​ 

ياطيور السماء زوريهم ،وبسلامى بلاغيهم ،وبعماد المسيح هنيهم​ 
--------------------​ 

المجد للذى أظهر لنا سر الثالوث بالإعلان فى نهر الأردن. عيد غطاس سعيد
--------------------​ 

فى عيد الغطاس .أهدى أرق إحساس. لأغلى كل الناس .مع لبشة قصب .وأكلة قلقاس.​ 
--------------------​ 


مطر وقداس .عودين قصب وحلة قلقاس. يبقى عيد غطاس. لأحلى ناس ليوم الخلاص.​ 
--------------------​ 

كل يوم جديد .وأنت غلاوتك تزيد .وأسبق العالم وأقولك عيدك غطاس سعيد.​ 
--------------------​ 
مع الطيور هأطير .وأهتف مع العصافير .وأرنم بصوت جميل .وأبعت لك تهنئة بالتهليل. بعماد عمانوئيل​ 
--------------------​ 
كل سنة وانتم  طيبين .اللى ماياكلش قلقاس .يصبح من غير راس .والى ماياكلش قصب .يصبح من  غير عصب .والى ماياكلش يوستفندى .مايبقاش افندى.​ 
--------------------​ 
نفسى أجمع كل قلقاس العيد .. وأكتب عليه يا رب أشوفك سعيد. عيد الغطاس​ 
--------------------​ 

حبايبنا يا أعز الناس ... يا دهب فى ميزان حساس... نهنأكم بعيد الغطاس ... برتقال قصب قلقاس بعد القداس .​ 
--------------------​ 
أمانينا تسبق تهانينا وفرحتنا تسبق ليالينا وعيد غطاس سعيد عليكم وعلينا
--------------------
يسوع فى قلبه يخبيك ومن نهر الأردن يناديك وفى يوم عماده يهنيك​ 
--------------------​ 
هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت عيد غطاس سعيد​ 
--------------------​ 
القصب بيقول للقلقاس وحشتينى يا اعز الناس مبنتقبلش غير من الغطاس للغطاس​ 
--------------------​ 
قبل دق الاجراس وقبل بدايه القداس اهنئ كل الناس باحلي عيد غطاس وكل قلقاس وانتم طيبين​ 
--------------------​ 
نفسي اجمع كل قلقاس العيد واكتب عليه يارب اشوفك سعيد فى عيد الغطاس​ 
--------------------​ 
عاوز اقولك كلمة بجد .يسوع اتعمد في عز البرد.علشان انت عنده مش اي حد​ 
------------------​ 
لاغلى الناس اهدى ارق احساس عيد الغطاس ولبشه قصب وحله قلقاس ​ 
--------------------------​ 
قبل العيد والزحمه وقبل القلقاس واللحمه ارسل تهنئه حاره ومشويه على الفحمه​ 
----------------------- ​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2012)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scNjL6MDdtY&feature=related*


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2012)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lewNW24Mcbk&feature=player_embedded*


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2012)

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lewNW24Mcbk&feature=player_embedded*

*
*

*
*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lewNW24Mcbk&feature=player_embedded*


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

*انا مش مصدق نفسي 
**اسمشيال هنا 
**يا ميت مليون مرحب 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
وهابي قلقاس

*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2012)

شوية مطر وعودين قصب وحلت قلقاس مع القداس يبقى أحلى عيد غطاس.

 يابطة طال البعد لكن القدر جمعنا، أخيرا على شربتك القلقاس هيدلعنا، وبأحلى عيد غطاس ربنا يجمعنا.

 قربان فى صينيه ودم فى كاس.. حزمة قصب وحله قلقاس.. فى عيد الغطاس.. فكل عام وأنتم بخير.

 شوية مطر وقداس.. وعودين قصب وحلة قلقاس يبقى أحلى عيد غطاس لأحلى ناس.

 يا طيور السماء زوريهم، وبسلامى بلاغيهم، وبعماد المسيح هنيهم.

 المجد للذى أظهر لنا سر الثالوث بالإعلان فى نهر الأردن، عيد غطاس سعيد.

 فى عيد الغطاس أهدى أرق إحساس. لأغلى كل الناس. مع لبشة قصب. وأكلة قلقاس.

 مطر وقداس. عودين قصب وحلة قلقاس. يبقى عيد غطاس. لأحلى ناس ليوم الخلاص.

 كل يوم جديد. وأنت غلاوتك تزيد. وأسبق العالم وأقولك عيد غطاس سعيد.

 مع الطيور هأطير. وأهتف مع العصافير. وأرنم بصوت جميل. وأبعت لك تهنئة بالتهليل. بعماد عمانوئيل.

 كل سنة وأنتم طيبين. اللى ماياكلش قلقاس. يصبح من غير رأس. وإلى ماياكلش  قصب. يصبح من غير عصب. وإلى ماياكلش يوستفندى. مايبقاش أفندى.

 نفسى أجمع كل قلقاس العيد.. وأكتب عليه يا رب أشوفك سعيد. عيد الغطاس.

 حبايبنا يا أعز الناس.. يا دهب فى ميزان حساس.. نهنأكم بعيد الغطاس.. برتقال قصب. قلقاس بعد القداس.

 أمانينا تسبق تهانينا وفرحتنا تسبق ليالينا وعيد غطاس سعيد عليكم وعلينا.

 يسوع فى قلبه يخبيك ومن نهر الأردن يناديك وفى يوم عماده يهنيك.

 هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت عيد غطاس سعيد.

 القصب بيقول للقلقاس وحشتينى يا أعز الناس مبنتقبلش غير من الغطاس للغطاس.

 قبل دق الأجراس وقبل بداية القداس أهنئ كل الناس بأحلى عيد غطاس وكل قلقاس وأنتم طيبين.

 نفسى أجمع كل قلقاس العيد وأكتب عليه يارب أشوفك سعيد فى عيد الغطاس.

 عاوز أقولك كلمة بجد. يسوع اتعمد فى عز البرد. علشان أنت عنده مش أى حد.

 لأغلى الناس أهدى أرق إحساس عيد الغطاس ولبشة قصب وحلة قلقاس

 قبل العيد والزحمة وقبل القلقاس واللحمة أرسل تهنئة حارة ومشوية على الفحمة


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2012)

*
موقع عماد السيد المسيح





نهر الاردن




«المغطس» 
موقع  عماد   السيد  المسيح


 يقع  موقع  "المغطس" في وادي الخرار في قرية بيت عنيا شرقي نهر الاردن في المملكة الاردنية.
 ويبعد  عن العاصمة عمان نحو خمسين كيلومترا وتسعة   كيلومترات الى شمال البحر  الميت، ومنه يمكن مشاهدة اريحا والقدس غربي نهر   الاردن وجبل نيبو الى الشرق  منه .




خيمة المغطس













 في  عام 1997 قام فريق اثري متخصص من دائرة الاثار   الاردنية باجراء التحريات  عن هذا الموقع الديني العالمي بعد ان غاب الحج   اليه قرونا طويلة بفعل  الحروب والاقتتال وطمس معالمه بفعل العوامل   الطبيعية خلال ما يزيد على الف  وخمسماية عام فتحدى الفريق حقول الالغام   ولهيب شمس تموز وادغال واشواك  المنطقة الزورية شرقي النهر فبدأ الحفريات   في موقع المغطس شرقي نهر الاردن  مستندين لثلاث ركائز هي: 
 - ما ورد في الانجيل المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد من ايات   تدل على موقع معمودية  المسيح   وتواجد يوحنا المعمدان ومكوثه في هذا   الموقع والمعروفة ببرية يوحنا  المعمدان شرقي النهر معمدا المؤمنين ومنتظرا   قدوم المسيح من غربي النهر  ليعمده في موقع المغطس حاليا في مياه نهر   الاردن.













































-  اما الركيزة الثانية التي استندت اليها الحفريات فهي وصف   الرحالة  والقديسين والنساك الذين زاروا الموقع وعاشوا فيه منذ بدايات   القرن الثالث  الميلادي الذين وصفوا موقع عماد السيد المسيح وصفا دقيقا   وكان مطابقا لما  تم اكتشافه على ارض الواقع ومدونات الرحالة والمؤرخين   للموقع منذ منتصف  القرن الميلادي الاول وحتى عهدنا هذا ، حيث تم الكشف عن   احد عشر موقعا  اثريا ودينيا تعود لمعمودية السيد المسيح والمتمثلة   بالكنائس والاديرة  وكهوف الرهبان وقاعات الصلاة ومحطة الحجاج وبرك التعميد   والنظام المائي  الخاص بالاستعمالات المنزليه والاستهلاكية وغايات  التعميد  ، امثال:
 ثيودوسيوس  - Theodosiuos- الذي وصف مكان عماد السيد   المسيح بانه يقع على بعد 5 اميال  شمال البحر الميت حيث توجد كنيسة مبنية   على عقود واقواس لحمايتها من  فيضانات نهر الاردن اذ تم العثور حاليا على   بقايا 54 قاعدة من قواعد هذه  الكنيسة شرقي نهر الاردن .
 اما انطونيونس من  بيشانسا - Antinionos - فقد ذكر في   مؤلفاته التاريخية وجود درج من المرمر  ينزل الى ضفة النهر الشرقية حيث   تعمد المسيح فيه ،
 اما  اركزلف من فرنسا - Arcohlof - فقد ذكر كنيسة الرداء   في نهاية درج المرمر  المؤدي الى نهر الاردن حيث تعمد المسيح هناك وهذه   الكنيسة مبنية على اربعة  عقود واقواس تمثل حوض عماد مصلب الشكل والوحيد في   العالم الذي استخدم فيه  النهر للتعميد بمياهه المقدسة. 
 ويقول الرحالتان  البريطانيان ويليبالد - Willibald- و -   Epephanius- انهما شاهدا كنيسة  الثالوث المقدس في موقع عماد السيد المسيح   على ضفة النهر الشرقية ووصفاها  بانها اكبر كنيسة في العالم انذاك  وبوابتها  للجهة الشرقية. 
 اما  دانييل الروسي - daniel فقد ذكر في مؤلفاته وجود مصلى   صغير شرقي النهر في  مكان العماد ويبعد عن النهر شرقا مسافة رمية حجر كما   ذكر تل مار الياس الذي  صعد منه النبي الياس الى السماء على عربة من نار   والذي يقول انه ليس بعيدا  عن النهر كما ذكر مغارة يوحنا المعمدان بالقرب   منها نبع يصب في نهر الاردن  ومياهه باردة وطيبة الطعم حيث كان يوحنا يشرب   منه وهو مايعرف بنبع يوحنا  المعمدان وهذا ما اكد وصفه كل من انطونيونس   ودانييل الوسي.
 -  والركيزة الثالثة هي ما كشف عنه الحفريات والتنقيبات   الاثرية. والتي من  بينها بقايا خمس كنائس بنيت في القرن الخامس كذكرى   لتعميد السيد المسيح .
 فقد  بوشر فيه عام 1997 حيث قام فريق اثري اردني متخصص من   دائرة الآثار العامة  بحفريات اثرية في موقع المغطس كشفت عن احد عشر موقعا   اثريا دينيا على  امتداد وادي الخرار بطول 5ر4 كيلومتر .




ارضية فسيفساء في مكان المغطس
يقول  مدير هيئة موقع المغطس المهندس ضياء المدني : بعد   اثبات موقع المعمودية  شرقي النهر استنادا لما ورد في الكتب السماوية   ومؤلفات الرحالة وما كشف عنه  الحفريات والتنقيبات الاثرية ونظرا لاهمية   الموقع الدينية العالمية  والتاريخية والارثية الاردنية فقد تم في عام 1999   اعلان مشروع تطوير مغطس  السيد المسيح عليه السلام والذي يضم مركز الزوار   الذي يضم محالا تجارية  للموروثات والتحف والهدايا ومطعما وقاعة عرض  وقاعة  لكبار الزوار ومواقف  للسيارات ومهابط طائرات عمودية وقال المدني  ولغايات  ربط المواقع الـ11 فيما  بينها تم تنفيذ منظومة من الممرات  الداخلية والطرق  الدورانية في محمية  يوحنا المعمدان - محمية المغطس حاليا  - حتى يتسنى  للزوار والحجاج زيارة  جميع المواقع الدينية بكل يسر وسهولة  كما تم تزويد  الموقع بمحطة تنقية  للمياه العادمة ومحطات لتحلية المياه  وانشاء المعرشات  والمطلات الخشبية  التي تتلاءم مع بيئة الموقع ومشربيات  للمياه المبردة على  امتداد ممرات  الموقع. واضاف المدني: ولغايات التعميد  تم تركيب مضخات  مائية على ضفة النهر  الشرقية لضخ مياه النهر الى محطات  التحلية حيث تتم  معالجتها واسالتها لبرك  التعميد التي اقيمت في هذا  الموقع ضمن مشروع  تطويره بالاضافة الى جرن  التعميد الحجري على محاذاة ضفة  النهر الشرقية  بحيث وبعد الانتهاء من طقوس  التعميد تتم اسالة المياه الى  وادي الخرار  باتجاه نهر الاردن وذلك للحفاظ  على النظام البيئي للموقع  والذي يعتبر من  اهم مهام ومسؤوليات هيئة الموقع  وهي المحافظة على  المكتشفات الاثرية  والدينية وعدم المساس ببيئة الموقع  والحفاظ على سمته  البرية - برية يوحنا  المعمدان واضاف المدير قائلا:  ولاستيعاب الزوار  والحجاج المتزايد عاما بعد  عام فقد تم انشاء مطلين على  نهر الاردن لاقامة  الطقوس الدينية والصلوات  لاتباع الديانة المسيحية  وتمكينهم من التبرك  بمياه نهر الاردن المقدسة.







كنيسة المغطس




التوثيق الديني للموقع:
 اما  بالنسبة للتوثيق الديني للموقع قال المدني: ونتيجة   للجهود الاردنية وجهود  ادارة الموقع التي استمرت على نحو ثلاث سنوات مع   الكنائس المسيحية في  الاردن ومرجعياتها الدينية في ارجاء العالم تسلمت هذه   الكنائس من مرجعياتها  الدينية في العالم وثائق رسمية تؤكد فيها بان موقع   معمودية السيد المسيح  عليه السلام هو في المغطس - شرقي نهر الاردن  وتحديدا  - في اراضي المملكة  الاردنية الهاشمية - كما ورد في ردود  المرجعيات  الدينية المسيحية العالمية -  وبوركت هذه الوثائق بمباركة قداسة  البابا  يوحنا بولص الثاني بزيارته  التاريخية للاردن وموقع المغطس عام  2000  ومباركته الموقع محجا مسيحيا  عالميا وحثت هذه المرجعيات الدينية  حجاجها  بالتوجه في حجهم الى موقع  معمودية السيد المسيح في الاردن وفي ذات  الموقع  الذي تم الكشف عنه من قبل  الجهات الاردنية والذي تطابق مع ماورد  في الكتب  السماوية ومدونات الرحالة  والمؤرخين والقديسين والنساك والرهبان  حيث تم  حتى الان الموافقة لـ 11  طائفة مسيحية باقامة كنائس لها في  الموقع لخدمة  حجاجها في المعمودية وهي  طوائف الروم الارثوذكس واللاتين  والاقباط  والاحباش والارمن والسريان وبيت  الضيافة الروسي والكنيسة  الانجيليكية  اللوثرية والكنيسة اللوثرية والروم  الكاثوليك حيث اتخذ مجلس  امناء هيئة  الموقع قرارا بالسماح للطوائف المسيحية  باقامة هذه الكنائس  والاديرة في  موقع المغطس خدمة لرعايا هذه الكنائس في  الاردن وشتى ارجاء  العالم.
 وبعد تنفيذ هذه الكنائس سيتم تحويل الموقع من اثري ديني الى موقع حج مسيحي خلال السنتين المقبلتين .
ومن  ضمن الاعمال المهمة التي انجزتها الهيئة الملكية لموقع   المغطس انشاء مطل  جديد على ضفاف نهر الاردن نهاية العام الماضي بحسب   اداري الموقع المهندس  عبد العزيز العدوان الذي قال ان المطل الجديد يتكون   من كنيسة مفتوحة وغرف  للغيار بالاضافة الى مدرج يستوعب 750 حاجا وساحات   تستوعب خمسة الاف حاج  بالاضافة الى جرن لتعميد الاطفال المسيحيين .




صورة للمكان​ 

*


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا حبيبتى على الموضوع القيم 

والرسائل الجميله 

وحشتينى اوى يا حبيبتى

انا كمان مش مصدقه انك موجوده 

حمدلله على السلامه نورتى المنتدى 

يارب دايما 

اجمل تقييم 

​


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (19 يناير 2012)

اللة عليك كلام مفهم وبيناتك وضحة شكرا لتعب محبتك وربنا يعوضك.......................... يا رب نفسى ازور مكان العماد واشوفة بعنى وانزل نهر الاردن يا رب...............يارب.........امين..........................................جميل جميل اوى اوى اوى ربنا يبركك


----------



## MAJI (21 يناير 2012)

معلومات جديدة علي وجميلة 
شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2014)

​


بوست مغذى مهم عاجل فظيع 
هيريح كل محبى القلقاس
القلقاس وتريكاتة على طريقتى 
================
المقادير 
كيلو قلقاس 
3 مج شوربة 

الخضرة
2 حزمة سلق 
1 حزمة كسبرة
1 حزمة شبت

ملعقة ثوم مفرى 

الطريقة

خدعة الخضرة الرهيبة 
- اغسلى خضرة القلقاس (يقرطف السلق كالملوخية )
- اتركيها تصفى ميتها قطعيها بالعرض لتصبح مستطيلات صغيرة 
- ضعيها فى كيس مفرودة بالفريزر لتتجمد
- بالكبة اضربيها هتصبح بودرة رائعة 
-اقدحى 4 ملاعق سمن وحمرى فيها الخضرة قبل ما تنشف ضعى ملعقة الثوم وقلبيها الى ان تصفر الثوم وتنشف الخضرة واحترسى لا تحرقيها 


- يقشر القلقاس ويمسح بفوطة 
- يقطع مربعات 
- تغلى الشوربة ويوضع بها عصير ليمونتين - حتى لا يمخط القلقاس - ومربعات  القلقاس ليستوى (اوعى يتهرى )
- يوضع الخضرة على القلقاس المسلوق ويغلى على نار هادئة 5 دقائق
بالهنا والشفا 


=


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2014)

كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه
شكرا للموضوع الجميل  جدا


----------



## peace_86 (20 يناير 2014)

كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين ..
معلوماتي فليلة عن عيد الغطاس. بس الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويحميك وشكراً عالمعلومات الجميلة


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2015)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


=


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 يناير 2015)

*كل سنه وانت طيبه حبيبتى  
موضوع جميل ومجهود رائع 
*


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2015)

اجمل مسجات الغطاس للموبايل.. كل واحد عاجبه ماسج يكتبه
• يازهرة فى البستان.. يا جميل كأرز لبنان.. كل يوم وانت قلبك بالمسيح مليان
• يا ملائكة السماء زوريهم .. وقبل الناس فرحيهم وبعيد عماد يسوع هنيهم
• ممكن حد تانى يحبك ويكون من أجلك جريح …لكن مهما يحب مش هيحبك حب المسيح
• عين ربنا شيفاك ….وبأيده ماشى معاك ….. وقلبه يشتاق سكناك
• كل سنه ويسوع معانا .. كل سنه وعماد حبيبنا يقوينا .. كل سنه وربنا يحمينا
• عايز أقولك كلمة بجد ..يسوع إتعمد فى عز البرد ..عشان انت عنده مش أى حد
• كل سنة و أنتم طيبين وتكونوا على طول مستعدين .. علشان نروح لحضن يسوع تائبين
• بشموع وترانيم روحية هنرنم وننادي اليوم ونقول فادبنا إتعمد 
• أرق رسالة وأسعد عيد لأحلى موبايل فى أجمل إيد
• لك وردتين: وردة تسلم عليك وردة تقولك كل عام وأنت بخير
• عين ربنا شيفاك.. وبأيده ماشى معاك.. وقلبه يشتاق سكناك
• قبل رن الأجراس.. وقبل بدأ القداس.. جيت أهنىء أغلى الناس وأقول لهم كل عيد غطاس وانتم سعداء وبتاكلوا القلقاس
• أكيد سبقني كتير وقالوا كل عيد وأنت بخير .. بس يا رب تكون مني أطعم من الغير



=


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2016)

​


*
كل سنة وانتم طيبين  عيد الغطاس 20 يناير 
2016*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2016)

و انتى طيبه و الكل طيبيين 
كل سنه و انتم طيبيين 
اشكرك على المعايده الجمييله


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2017)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 2017








=​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2019)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين 2019






=*​


----------



## Maran+atha (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2019)

كل سنه و كلكم طيبين و بخير عيد سعيد على الكل


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2020)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 19 يناير 2020






=​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2020)

كل سنه و انتم طيبين عيد غطاس سعيد على الكل


----------

